# who loves shooting recurves???



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*traditions*

recurves and longbows are the best! recurves with their center shot risers, short stout limbs, and manuverability- they can't be beat! longbows are fun as well- just try someone's some time, they are just as addictive! i cuold nerv bring myself to shoot a compound as long as longs and recurvews are still round!


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

recurves are the best. i like watching other people shoot the longbows. i'm not the kind of person that can shoot a longbow. i have shot with a sight for so long, i need one to shoot with and a clicker too.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

icessarchery said:


> recurves are the best. i like watching other people shoot the longbows. i'm not the kind of person that can shoot a longbow. i have shot with a sight for so long, i need one to shoot with and a clicker too.


no you don't. having shot for a while your muscles already have it in their memory how to shoot. just stand a few yards from your and try to shoot instinctively- leave all the stuff on of course, just draw it back to anchor, concetrate on your target and release.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

*recurves*

I really injoy shooting recurves for fish and rabbits, i think that it is awsome. This year i have got a couple of shots at some rabbits but because we have not had any snow i cant find sitters and have to shoot at them on the run wich is almost impossible to do with a recurve.

Chirs


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

q2xlbowhunter said:


> I really injoy shooting recurves for fish and rabbits, i think that it is awsome. This year i have got a couple of shots at some rabbits but because we have not had any snow i cant find sitters and have to shoot at them on the run wich is almost impossible to do with a recurve.
> 
> Chirs


not if you shoot instinctively. actually, instinctive shooting is the best for hunting and hitting moving targets, something you can't do with a sight and usually therefore you can't do i with a compound. i have taken two running squirrels with a longbow.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

*recurves*

hi, if u shoot a recurve then what type of recurve is it? what pound age are u pulling? You already know what type of recurve i'm shooting and i'm pulling about 32 pounds. When i get back into shooting, i'll be going up in weight so. I'll be happy about that. :teeth:


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

60# kudu takedown recurve
50# legacy longbow
40-70# selfbows or laminates i've made


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

TWM_99 said:


> I don't


well that is a shame. i figure that if you want to shoot a bow, shoot a bow- not a robot.


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't shoot a robot.I just never got into shooting a recurve I started out w/a compund and thats all I have ever shot may be some day when I am older and have time and more money.I did see a guy in the archery/tackle shop today shooting one it was pretty cool I thought I was surprised with his accuracy but I could watch those arrows all the way to the target


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

TWM_99 said:


> I don't shoot a robot.I just never got into shooting a recurve I started out w/a compund and thats all I have ever shot may be some day when I am older and have time and more money.I did see a guy in the archery/tackle shop today shooting one it was pretty cool I thought I was surprised with his accuracy but I could watch those arrows all the way to the target


tradtiional gear costs less then a bunch of compound accesories- not includoing the bow.

a compound isn't better because it is faster, hey, if people are still using the old gear then it can't be poor at all- now can it? (kept the native americans alive, didn't it?)

compounds aren't more accurate. for hunting, shooting instinctively is unbeatable because of it's flexibility and versatility. no distance check, no little sights, and you can hit a moving target with them.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Compounds are good bow and if someone wants to shoot them then ok. i don't know a lot about compounds just because i have never shot on and don't want to. But i do know that recurves are a lot harder then compounds because of the pull and the weight u have to hold. It doesn't really matter what u shoot and how u shoot that bow but all the does matter is having fun with ur friends and having fun shooting.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Selfbows/Backed Bows/LamBows Ive made - 30#-70#
Bear Montana - 58#
Zipper T/D - 55#
Martin X200 - 40#
Windstorm Chinook - 35#

Love those stickbows!
Amen Ice^


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Whitehair do u like shooting longbow? do u shoot anything esle but longbow? :archery:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

longbows are the best i have shot, well, at least the most fun. heel down, quiet and smooth, i love longbows!


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

kegan said:


> tradtiional gear costs less then a bunch of compound accesories- not includoing the bow.
> 
> a compound isn't better because it is faster, hey, if people are still using the old gear then it can't be poor at all- now can it? (kept the native americans alive, didn't it?)
> 
> compounds aren't more accurate. for hunting, shooting instinctively is unbeatable because of it's flexibility and versatility. no distance check, no little sights, and you can hit a moving target with them.


distance check? not being able to hit a moving target?? NOT TRUE with my compound I don't do a distance check and can sure hit a moving target. Nothing wrong with old school I just like my compund


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

range finders with multiple distance pins. lining a site on a target, etc. 

don't matter, as far as i know, you and i can argue over this for DAYS -let's just let it lie.


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

no biggy you like longbows I like compounds enough said


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

TWM_99 said:


> no biggy you like longbows I like compounds enough said


there we go.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

I wasn't trying to start something between comound and longbows. i was just trying to found out who likes recurves like i do. I know i don't shoot a compound but i do think that compounds are cool and nice looking bows. So sorry if i started something between compounds and recurves. :sad:


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

I shooting my recurve but I don't know what kind it is.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Ice-
Heck Yeah! The X200 and Zipper are both recurves...and what a 'curve that Zipper is! 

With that said, my favorite bows are longbows and selfbows. For me, they are the most efficient weapon (Archery) I can carry in the woods. I'll gladly cut my range in half (I can confidently kill out to 50 with my compunds, 25 with a stickbow) for the flexibility, quietness, and quick shooting ability the stickbows give...

Ice, dont give it a second thought...this argument has raged since Allen first said to his buddies "Hey, what if we put wheels on it" and it will continue to rage until archers no longer exist...

My 2 Cents
Take Care


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

that is true there has been argument between compounds and recurves but i didn't want one to start right here. i try to stay out of them until i get bring in or i have something to say. If we put wheels on it and the rage to continue until there are no more archers. then archery will go down and we will not see or here about archery and i don't want that to happen. There are some messed up thing about archery but u still have to work through them. and some of the messed up things, u have to fight for but most things u don't have to fight for.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

buckshot95 said:


> I shooting my recurve but I don't know what kind it is.



that is cool that u shoot a recurve. do u know how much u are pulling? what type of tournaments do u go to?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

well, as you can ask my girlfriend and anyone who knows me, i am obsessive cumpulsive when it comes to archery (primitve and traditional). i have an obsession for longbows, even though i have a laminate i still make and shoot and hunt with gear i have made. i am just deeply in love with the old ways of archery. hey, if the world ever turns cyber, i'l be the guy living in the last tree shooting and eating mice. that's the way i am.

primitive:wink:!


----------



## Stump pounder (Oct 11, 2006)

Its My passion. I shoot mine 90% of the time 60#@28" Chec-mate falcon

IMHO for elk hunting in the rut your way better off shooting a recurve over a compound in a calling in type situation. not to mention way friggin lighter


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

kegan said:


> well, as you can ask my girlfriend and anyone who knows me, i am obsessive cumpulsive when it comes to archery (primitve and traditional). i have an obsession for longbows, even though i have a laminate i still make and shoot and hunt with gear i have made. i am just deeply in love with the old ways of archery. hey, if the world ever turns cyber, i'l be the guy living in the last tree shooting and eating mice. that's the way i am.
> 
> primitive:wink:!


 i'm not trying to be mean but u are starting to get annoying. some of us are just on here to have a conversation and not have someone upset us. and i know u are doing the same but sometimes u just need to keep ur opinions to urself and not say half of them. That's good for u that u are obsession with longbows but some of us shoot recurves with sights and all the other things and some of us shoot compounds. Compounds are't that bad, yea i have never shot a compounds but i have my opinions about them and i'm keeping them to myself. I know this is probably the way u acted all the time but some of us don't like the know-it-all types. I know that i don't like those kind of people. Sorry, if this upset u alittle bit but i'm just saying what maybe some of us feel. sorry again.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

*Well...*

Uh, ok...I shoot both. I dont see why people would argue over something like this...whatever. :sad: I own 2 compounds, and a Fred Bear long bow at 55#. I shoot them right side by side. No, I probaly dont shoot as much as kegan, but I do know what he means by shooting "instinctively". I can also do this with my 40# compound with single pin slider sight, which is why it is set so low...However, I dought that I could hit anything too fast and zig-zaggy with my #63 compound (I just like to aim it:wink: ) Just my 2 cents...

-Bear


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Whitehair said:


> Ice, dont give it a second thought...this argument has raged since Allen first said to his buddies "Hey, what if we put wheels on it" and it will continue to rage until archers no longer exist...
> 
> My 2 Cents
> Take Care


Ha Ha! what about them cross bows?ukey:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

bearr said:


> Ha Ha! what about them cross bows?ukey:


i haven't hear any arugments about cross bows, just recurves and compounds. but i don't hear alot from where i live because we don't have alot of cross bow shooters. we only have 1 cross bow shooter and he is really good. At 1 tournament we had here, he did 2 robinhoods in 1 night.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Heres my long bow: (I keep it unstringed when not in use)







and heres my 40# "point and shoot" small game bow:


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

I LOVE Shooting my recurve thats all I have ever shot!  WELL..... I did shoot a compound at girlscout camp when I was 5... but lets just say it was'nt that GREAT of an experince!... LOL! Ya, well I LOVE my recurves and wouldn't trade them for anything!! I LOVE my babys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

I knew that there was someone out there that love shooting recurves as much as i do. I'm talking about with sights, clickers, arrow rests, stabilizers. Yea, longbows are recurves too but for longbows u don't need all that another stuff like what i just listed. and there isn't anything wrong for shooting a longbows. I think they are really cool bows. Even when u can made 1 urself, now that's cool. :teeth:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

icessarchery said:


> I knew that there was someone out there that love shooting recurves as much as i do. I'm talking about with sights, clickers, arrow rests, stabilizers. Yea, longbows are recurves too but for longbows u don't need all that another stuff like what i just listed. and there isn't anything wrong for shooting a longbows. I think they are really cool bows. Even when u can made 1 urself, now that's cool. :teeth:


recurves can be shot without all those gizzmos as well (hunting recurves taht is). and you can make them.

but making bows isn't cool... it is an addiction!!!!


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

kegan said:


> recurves can be shot without all those gizzmos as well (hunting recurves taht is). and you can make them.
> 
> but making bows isn't cool... it is an addiction!!!!


that is ur opinion about making a longbow. But me i think it is cool and yea i have never made 1 but i'm not into that. Yea, i know that recurves can be shot without all of that stuff. if someone can shoot without out the nice stuff then i give them repeat and i do everyone too but someone that can shoot a longbow and made 1 too. I give more repeated. that's just me.


----------



## RecurveArcher (Nov 14, 2005)

I shoot FITA recurves and traditional hunting recurves. I love them both; they both present different challenges. To me, that's what any different kind of archery is, a different challenge. I just don't prefer spending time achieving some kinds of challenge as much as I do mastering others. Anyway, here's a pic of my FITA bow. Maybe later I'll get a pic up of my trad bow.

RecurveArcher


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

RecurveArcher said:


> I shoot FITA recurves and traditional hunting recurves. I love them both; they both present different challenges. To me, that's what any different kind of archery is, a different challenge. I just don't prefer spending time achieving some kinds of challenge as much as I do mastering others. Anyway, here's a pic of my FITA bow. Maybe later I'll get a pic up of my trad bow.
> 
> RecurveArcher


hi, u have a beautiful bow. I like the light blue. I shoot FITA to and they can be fun, if u have someone to shoot against. I only shoot FITA recurves and i think they are awsome but that's my opinion. I would like to see a pic of ur traditional bow.


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

Me I liked it so much I am making my own longbow. Maybe I will post the whole buildalong in trad section. Right now I just glued my riser on.










me floor tillering


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Coca Cola said:


> Me I liked it so much I am making my own longbow. Maybe I will post the whole buildalong in trad section. Right now I just glued my riser on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh, is that a board bow? i just started a new hickory tree bow yesterday. used my hatchet to take the basic shape, but haven't gotten that far. 

PRIMITVE ARCHERY!


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Yep. Its quite addicting to build bows. I just bought an osage stave at Kalamazoo Trad show. Trying to figure out how I am going to use it. I thought hickory backed reflex deflex


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Coca Cola said:


> Me I liked it so much I am making my own longbow. Maybe I will post the whole buildalong in trad section. Right now I just glued my riser on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi, that would be cool to see how u can make a longbow. It would be cool to see the whole buildalong in trad section for a longbow. If u do post pics on here and show everyone how u make one then that would be nice and really cool. if u do post pics then thank you.:smile:


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey man, I am very inexperienced. If you are interested there are some sights that I would suggest. Much better then If i did one.

http://www.geocities.com/salampsio/oak.htm
http://www.xsorbit4.com/users/buildabow/index.cgi


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Compound all the way . . . nah, i love my Trykon XL, its so smooth + fast. But I used to shoot a recurve and really enjoyed that too, I think it all comes down to personal preference, and as always people are going to have different opinions.
Me and my dad regularly swap bows and indulge ourselves (he shoots a beautiful Win & Win X-pert) and I have fun, but i prefer my compound, its just more fun too me.
And anyone who says recurve takes more skill than compound doesnt know what theyre talking about, I can pull down awesome scores with my dads recurve aswell as my compound.
Im not trying to start an argument im just saying, i love them both and think they take different types of skill.


----------



## GitRDunHuntin05 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Nationals?*

what kind of tourneys do you shoot with your set up? are you going to any big tourneys this year?


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

GitRDunHuntin05 said:


> what kind of tourneys do you shoot with your set up? are you going to any big tourneys this year?


Who are u talking to?


----------

